# buying an engine on line



## eric (Apr 29, 2010)

I have been looking locally (Springfield, MO) for sometime for a 455 to rebuild without any luck. I'm really apprehensive about buying from the internet but it is looking like the only option for me.
My question is, has anyone ever used our heard of an internet company called highperfprmer.com. They have some 455 long blocks but I'm am really uncertain if they are reputable. I personally would rather build it myself but nervous about buying someone else's junk from ebay etc. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Always do a Google search of the company name for "reviews" and read everything you can find. Also do a search of the company name on The Better Business Bureau in their hometown. I am with you on being skeptical of internet purchasing. I've been burned a number of times and don't consider anything that comes up with many negative reviews.

As for highperformer.com, I can't get to an actual site that displays an engine. It immediately changes to another site called Long block engines.com. and from there goes to a third site called Monster something. My initial reaction is a pyramid scheme and I'm already discouraged enough to trash it....

Might want to give this guy a call.. Ken's Speed & Machine Shop and see what his 455 long block is about. There's always Butler Performance - Specializing in Pontiac Engines Heads and Performance Parts too, if you have the coin...


----------



## eric (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. I think I will be a little more patient, continue looking locally, and talking to every Pontiac nut. I did call high performer and needless to say I did not get a warm and fuzzy feeling. He stated they were out of Spokan, WA. I didn't have any luck tracking the buiness down by internet (searching Spokan). Anyway thanks again for the tips.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

eric said:


> Thanks for the tips. I think I will be a little more patient, continue looking locally, and talking to every Pontiac nut. I did call high performer and needless to say I did not get a warm and fuzzy feeling. He stated they were out of Spokan, WA. I didn't have any luck tracking the buiness down by internet (searching Spokan). Anyway thanks again for the tips.


Yeah, when a business is that hard to find on the internet these days, there's a smoke screen some place and the red flags go up pretty quickly.
Probably a very good move to avoid them...


----------

